# Tantrums in crate



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok so I did a big no no and ket pippin sleep in my bed 1 night and now he is having tantrums in his crate. What can I do? I know I shouldn't have let him sleep in my bed but he was really fussy and mom was upset about the neighbors. What do you suggest I do he is 9 weeks old can I fix this? :help: i will never let him sleep in my bed again I need him to have crate time it keeps me swine and allows me to do things like clean and shower!!!!!! I really do LOVE the crate


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you putting good things in the crate with him? Kongs filled with cheese /peanut butter, chewy things.. I would also start feeding him his meals IN the crate, so he associates the crate with being a good place..throw a biscuit or treat in there when you lock him in..otherwise let him whine,,annoying yes, but he'll 'get' it sooner or later.

Don't feel bad about letting him sleep in your bed, I have flunked nighttime crate training for quite a few of my puppies, they end up in bed, and sleep like a log all nite but you do have to get him accostomed to a crate


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just put him in his crate next to your bed and be ready to lose a lot of sleep until he knocks it off. You have to hold out on this or it will take a lot longer for him to be quiet. I'm not saying to not take him outside for potty breaks at night as needed though.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Xander did this too the first few times I crated him. 

I just ignored it until he settled down, then once he was calm I would let him out and LOTS of praise. 

I did have to learn quickly to distinguish between the "I have to go potty", "I'm mad because I'm in my crate", and my "I want to get out to play" cries.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

We had to lay on the floor with fingers thru the crate bars for a few nights….. Eventually moved back to the bed… It seemed like a decent way to keep her in the crate, but also stop the howling so we could sleep. If it's not bedtime, I think you'll just have to ignore. It only lasted for a few days.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

For 4 days Auron sounded like a two stroke rotery tiller in his crate. Even at 11 weeks he left gashes in the crate that look like some rabid wolf was in it. As long as he threw a fit, and that could be hours, he was completely ignored. Only after he was quite and I was sure he wasn't just catching his breath would I let him out or talk to him. I woud do this during the day as well as the night. Treated kongs and such just got thrown against the walls. He wanted OUT. After about four days it started getting less and less. Now at 10 months he loves his crate. Jumps up in the bed for a little quality time when we first go to bed then heads to his crate. Hold on. It will get better.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

I've always fed my pup in his crate, but he'd still get whiny when I would put him away for the night. What really helped was permanently keeping his (empty) food dish in the crate. He stopped whining immediately after that. 

Other things to try (as others have already said) are putting treats in the front and back of the crate, kong balls filled with treats, and rugged chew toys that he can't destroy and subsequently choke on. 

You could also spend some time getting him comfortable with the idea of a crate. For example, I would get a few treats and throw them into the back of the crate; Maximums would jump in, grab the treats, and jump back out. I'd do this a few times before switching it up to throw the treats in, close the crate door, and pause for a few seconds. Essentially, I wanted him to associate the crate with good times (treats!) and for him to know that his time in there is always temporary.


----------



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel your pain! Just got our pup last weekend and have the same issue, only when he throws a tantrum so does the baby in the next room We are putting toys and kongs and such and praising him when he is quiet but it seems that just gets him worked up again. Patience Patience.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

OOooopppss....I didn't realize I was suppose to keep my GSD in his crate at night, have only kept him in it during the day while we are gone, and when we leave at night. I let him have free reign of my room during the night, figured it was only fair since he spends the whole day in it. I thought we were not suppose to feed them in the crate, I do free feed him, and he has always seemed to have done a great job monitoring himself, he's 18 weeks now. He does wake me up at about 3 or 4am to take him out to potty, he's done a great job with that also.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Our Piper is 9 weeks old too and for the first few days she Hated the crate. Her crate is actually in the dining room where she can see some activity but it's not a huge traffic area. For the first few nights we slept on the floor next to her, didn't talk to her when she complained but was present for the comfort and frequent potty breaks. One night I started out on the floor then when she was mostly asleep I went back to bed. Now the strategy is getting her tired before bedtime, letting her fall asleep in the family room then carrying her close to the crate and telling her "Crate, bedtime." Doing it this way she doesn't want to wake up, so her tired little self crawls in and falls promptly asleep. Similar routine for naptimes during the day. Oh, and Piper does get her meals in the crate. When I ask her if she's hungry she's started running too and from the crate and kitchen until I get her bowl in there. It's great how quick she's catching on, I bet Pippin will too!


----------

